# Anyvape Anymod Vv Vw Mod



## Wca (13/5/14)

Hey guys.

Any of you ever tested the any vape anymod?
Seams like a very nice device?


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

any more info other than the name?


----------



## Wca (13/5/14)

The Anyvape Anymod is a combination of both a regulated and unregulated device. Sounds amazing - and it is true - the Anyvape AnyMOD will smartly take you to the unregulated setting menu (MOD) when used with an atomizer resistance lower than 1.8 ohm - you can then choose this mode by double clicking the button and voila! You are now using a mechnaical device - at that point the voltage indicator on the screen will display the battery voltage.

The *Anyvape AnyMOD* is the latest regulated Variable Voltage (VV) and Variable Wattage (VW) battery. Due to the electric current limitation of the control board, most regulated APV batteries have a limitation with very low resistance atomizers, which is why some unregulated (mechanical) battery have become popular. Unfortunately, unregulated APV batteries are often expensive and they lack (without a Kick) the ability to fine tune the battery output to the ideal condition for your eLiquid/atomizer combination - moreover, unregulated battery output varies depending on the battery charge which makes it even more difficult to achieve the ideal vaping experience over an extended period.

Note :Use only unprotected flat top 18650 batteries like our sony or mnke.

*Features*:

Beautiful LCD screen to operate the device - very similar to the eVic screen. No more 1980's LED screen like so many other devices.
The screen elegantly displays the resistance of the atomizer - the battery charge and either the voltage or wattage currently selected.
Regulated mod of operation (Variable Voltage & Variable Wattage) for the best vaping experience with any eLiquid/atomizer combination.
*Variable voltage from 3 to 6 volts.*
*Variable Wattage from 3 to 18 watts!*
Unregulated mod of operation (mechanical) when used with low resistance atomizers.
Visual Operating System (We have no indication yet that the OS will be upgradable using a computer - we are waiting for confirmation).
No usage data synchronization like the eVic (this is a good thing - the monitoring was a bit of a gimmick which folks did not use after the novelty effect was passed).
Safety: Output Short Circuit Protection - Output Open Circuit Protection - Overtime Working Protection - Low Voltage Protection - Device Temperature Monitoring.
Threading: 510 and eGo compatible
Its power bank function allows you to charge your iPhone, iPad, Android OS device, Smart phones, etc. When charging a phone the AnyMOD cannot be used to vape at the same time.
The single button interface is very easy to operate: 1 click to select the next value (hold the button to quickly scroll through values) - 2 clicks to select the value - 3 clicks to get in and out of the menu.
When on - simply double click to change the voltage or the wattage - no need to get into the menu for that! Very smartly done.


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

no thats what im talking about!!!

sounds like a flippen awesome mod!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (13/5/14)

It sounds like a amazing mod. Watched some reviews, and it's seams to be awesome. Def want to get my hand on one, hopefully soon! I know @VapeCulture sells them.


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

do you what its currently selling for?

this mod must also be quite heavy?


----------



## Wca (13/5/14)

The reviews actually say it's very light but well built. Not exactly sure of the price.


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

How come you can't go below 1.8 on regulated if it 18w? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> How come you can't go below 1.8 on regulated if it 18w?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


i think it switches to mech mod mode when going lower than a certain ohm


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Riaz said:


> i think it switches to mech mod mode when going lower than a certain ohm



Oh okay. Makes sense but also not. If that makes sense 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (13/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Oh okay. Makes sense but also not. If that makes sense
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


took me also a few re reads to make sense of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (13/5/14)

It really seams to be a awesome mod. I def want to get myself one.


----------



## Andre (13/5/14)

Wca said:


> It really seams to be a awesome mod. I def want to get myself one.


Did you check out some reviews on the Internet on it? Sounds very interesting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wca (13/5/14)

I watched a few, it seams to be getting positive reviews!


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

will this allow you to vape lets say 8Watts on a 1.5 Ohm coil or will going to mech mode (because the coil is less than 1.8ohm) output all the power to the coil at what ever that may be?

if it does then this is not for me

now if there is a mod that does spell check then im all in, as my typing sucks


----------



## Wca (13/5/14)

A written review I found
http://vapingguides.com/blog/breaking-news/anyvape-anymod/

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## PeterHarris (13/5/14)

Wca said:


> A written review I found
> http://vapingguides.com/blog/breaking-news/anyvape-anymod/


good find thanks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## soonkia (14/5/14)

PeterHarris said:


> will this allow you to vape lets say 8Watts on a 1.5 Ohm coil or will going to mech mode (because the coil is less than 1.8ohm) output all the power to the coil at what ever that may be?
> 
> if it does then this is not for me
> 
> now if there is a mod that does spell check then im all in, as my typing sucks



Sounds like it gives you the option to choose if you want to go into Mech mode or Wattage/Voltage mode when you screw in an atty of 1.8Ohms or less.

Really looks like a good device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

